# Barbra Walters talks about her Hav



## Sarah (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello all, 

I am watching the view as we type... Barbra Walters talked about Cha Cha, her Havanese. She discussed how Obama needs to contact Havanese Rescue because the Havs are the best way to go. 

Yes, this is true. However, we all know what happens when a breed (Yorkie's come to my mind) is blown up in the media eye. Puppy Mills start mill'en out pups more so then normal. More dogs will be placed into rescue because of the people who didnt research, and are disapointed in their pet. Breeders who are honest and hard working, trying to better the breed, may make mistakes on homes for their pets and those pets may get hurt due to accidents, no one caring for their pet, children being a little to rough, etc. 

This worries me. Im sure a ton of you will argue and disagree. Thats fine. It doesnt change my view. 

I would hate to see more people mill out these amazing animals and distroy what we have worked so hard to build. This is still a small breed both in size and number. I would hate to see that change. 

I know when I was trying to find my Roxy (Yorkie) it took me a couple of years to find a breeder I could trust, one that cared about health testing (in Yorkies thats hard to find), and that wasnt a mill'er. I finally found one in WA that I was impressed with, loved her breeding program, her lines, etc. And I fell in love with my baby. However, I am few and fare between when it comes to searching for a dog. People rush and want their dog NOW. They dont want to wait. This can cause several issues. I know you all aware. 

Anyway, if you want to see the clip of Barbra discussing her Cha Cha go to abc.com and click on The View. Go to Hot Topics. They havent posted todays video, and wont until HI sees the show. So I would wait for a couple of hours. 

Thanks, 
Sarah


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

While I am sure that BW loves her Cha Cha just as we all love our neezer's, I do think she is using her television in a manner that really she shouldn't. She isn't thinking about the long term effects of our breed in MY opinion. 

I certainly hope the new president and his family get a different breed dog and I am so sorry that Mr. Obama had to announce his families desires in the first place. This has been so blown out of proportion that no matter what breed they decide on, it will have a negative impact on that breed and that poor puppy will be hounded (no pun intended) for several years to come.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kathy said:


> This has been so blown out of proportion that no matter what breed they decide on, it will have a negative impact on that breed and that poor puppy will be hounded (no pun intended) for several years to come.


I totally agree with you. It's a no win situation for whichever breed the Obamas go for, there will be a run on that breed.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

There's already been some discussion about the pros and cons to this whole thing. check it out! http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=6465&highlight=lobby

Thing is, I may have got a little 'rude' in expressing my own opinions. I guess that is what happens when we feel passionately about something. 

I am recording the View at 4 to see what Babs has to say.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Marj,
Can you post to youtube so those of us at work could watch it later?


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I saw the View and didn't know for sure that ChaCha was a Hav - but the photo sure looked like it. Well, the Hav is out of the bag...so we can only hope things go well for our precious breed.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Marj,
> Can you post to youtube so those of us at work could watch it later?


Those of us who are at work should be working not playing on the forum, wait till I get home from work and tell my boys what you were doing today...

I am also one who hopes they do not get a neezer.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yup- we're working allright. I come to the debate about whether the Obama's should get a Hav or not from a totally different angle. Having had terrible allergies my whole life and finally finding a breed I could totally tolerate--as crazy as it seems I am allergic to poodles-- I think those little girls deserve to know of our Havs as an option. I think they would be great ambassadors and that is what they were originally used as by spanish sea captains to gain favor with wealthy merchants' wives in Cuba. And if the Obama's were to go through rescue all the better. 

I am already seeing Havs every other time I go into a pet store that sells puppies. I think we are already there. And even though the celebrity may raise the popularity and therefore the risk of more puppymills... the popularity would also open up the door for more adoptions and perhaps even more health studies and research. Just another point of view.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Kathy said:


> While I am sure that BW loves her Cha Cha just as we all love our neezer's, I do think she is using her television in a manner that really she shouldn't. She isn't thinking about the long term effects of our breed in MY opinion.


I completely agree. Kinda like "ooh look, we have the same doggie as the first family" :gossip:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think most of us are on the same page. Does anyone know where BW got her hav, is it from health tested parents, etc?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

A friend of mine got her hav after seeing ChaCha a few years ago when BW brought her out on the view.
After knowing this little hav for 2 yers, that's when I got my Henry.

From what I understand ChaCha came from a breeder in the NorthEast.
And from what I understand my little Henry is related to ChaCha, but , ummm, in the end aren't they all related.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I've never seen BW's Cha-Cha but a friend has one from the same litter. Adorable and sweet as pie!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

I'd love to see a sweet little Hav in the White House! :usa2:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kathy, I have NO CLUE how to record something from t.v. to youtube! Are you kidding me?? Sounds like rocket science. :crazy: :faint:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I do NOT want to see a Hav become the next 'fad' dog, and that is what would happen if one ended up in the White House, I pray it doesn't happen!

Havs are high maintanence dogs and so many would end up in rescue if they were purchased for the *wrong* reasons, without research..and we all know history repeats itself


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I do NOT want to see a Hav become the next 'fad' dog, and that is what would happen if one ended up in the White House, I pray it doesn't happen!
> 
> Havs are high maintanence dogs and so many would end up in rescue if they were purchased for the *wrong* reasons, without research..and we all know history repeats itself


Ditto!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Well I do not want them to get one for all the reasons mentioned....but I do feel bad for whatever breed b/c it will be like the dalmation movie and taco bell dog. We can just pray that they will get the best dog for them and there family. If it is a havanese then I hope things will work out for all involved. All dogs are special to me regardless what breed they are.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Kathy, I have NO CLUE how to record something from t.v. to youtube! Are you kidding me?? Sounds like rocket science. :crazy: :faint:


I hope this link works
http://abc.go.com/daytime/theview/info?pn=hottopics


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

casperkeep said:


> Well I do not want them to get one for all the reasons mentioned....but I do feel bad for whatever breed b/c it will be like the dalmation movie and taco bell dog. We can just pray that they will get the best dog for them and there family. If it is a havanese then I hope things will work out for all involved. *All dogs are special to me regardless what breed they are*.


I feel the EXACT same way. I feel for any breed that ends up mass produced because of a movie, a celebrity pimping them around, a president owning one. I'd feel just as bad if they got a poodle or a bichon.
I worry even more about a "designer dog". There are plenty of those out there already. We'd have more "mutts" being bred, and high prices attached.

I watched the view today, what's up with the groom job on that ChaCha?
That choppy bang thing going on..ew.
I'd lie and say Cooper was a Shih tzu before admitting to owning the same kind of dog as BW..uke:


----------



## Sarah (Sep 1, 2008)

THE VIDEO HAS BEEN POSTED ON THE ABC.COM WEB SITE UNDER DAYTIME SHOWS, UNDER THE VIEW, UNDER VIDEOS... TODAYS DATE: 11/17. ITS THE SECOND VIDEO. SELECT AND WATCH. YOULL SEE WHOOPIE TALK FIRST IN A FUNKY VOICE ABOUT THEIR CO STAR SHERRI. 

S


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

Just had a thought....

Michelle could be one of the 8 guests currently viewing! A lot of people come here to check out the breed you know! Should we all start telling horror stories?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I could not imagine my little Henry in the White House.
With such a busy family, who would the hav follow around?
I don not think this is a good breed for such a busy family,


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

gelbergirl said:


> I could not imagine my little Henry in the White House.
> With such a busy family, who would the hav follow around?
> I don not think this is a good breed for such a busy family,


That's my feelings exactly.... while the White House Hav would get the best of care and have, I'm sure, excellent care takers, I can't imagine that the Hav personality I've come to know would be happiest with a family that travels so much. Yes, they might could take pup with them on domestic trips but many, if not most, countries have quarantine laws for incoming animals. And though I really think Mr. and Mrs. Obama will have their girls needs first in their lives, from what I have read and seen about them, they will be one of the busiest families around.

Sadly, any breed will probably (as a whole) be negatively impacted by the Obama's choice (I just saw a feature on Irish Setters who became popular here after one president had one... it said that has happened with every president's dog). But it's their right to chose whatever dog they want... hopefully they will take the breeds personality characteristics into account for the dogs sake as well as for their own sake.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

If anyone watched 60 Minutes last night, Barack and Michelle Obama were both interviewed and they talked about the dog. I really do think they're really thinking about it and mentioned that they won't get a dog until the Spring, when they are settled into the White House because they want to be responsible dog owners and not introduce a puppy into a moving situation. They did mention that the kids have known about this since they made this promise and that they aren't expecting a puppy before the Spring at all... I just mention this because I believe it was Dale that said that the kids are probably upset at not getting a dog right away.

Anyway, they didn't say what kind of dog they're getting, only that they get daily recommendations and that they're carefully thinking about the best breed for their lifestyle, which I think is the most important thing.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I think any dog would do just fine in the White House . They do have staff .
The Clintons had a pupppy a brown lab and he seemed to be happy and well cared for .. 
I agree they will be a busy family but I think Michelles mother will be there to help out when they are traveling


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think some havs would do fine depending on their personality and socialization. My own two havs respond very differently to different situations. I also think it is important to remember even W's dog has a dog trainer to watch over him and take care of him. Well that trainer is the one who let him bite the reporter so maybe he should go out with this office too  While it is a giant building, lots of people, constant change, etc. lots of havs do fine living in big cities with lots of commotion. I would imagine the dog would stay in their quarters most of the time, just like your dog stays in your home with a daily walk. My dogs could care less if they are walked in the city, in the country, etc. Just as long as they get out.

While I still hope they don't get a hav because not everyone is as responsible as they are, I do think a hav could do perfectly fine in the white house.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm agreeing with you all about a Hav doing just fine in the WH. Are you kidding? The little munchkin would be doted on by everyone! I think they should get two, actually...a black one and a white one. Aww come on..how cute would that be? Then both girls could have a pup and they'd have each other to RLH with through the halls! eace:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I originally had heard the Obamas said they would get a shelter dog which made all the shelters very happy. Not sure if that was true, but that was the original rumor I heard. While I thought that might be a nice idea, I also know several friends who have rescued dogs only to have a lot of problems with them stemming from abuse/neglect that no one knew about. BW said she thought getting a Hav from a rescue group would be good. I agree that it might not be a great idea for a White House dog. Publicity can have its pluses and minuses.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I think with the girls having allergy problems that a Havanese is probably on their list. I think they will do what is best for the girls. I think a Hav would be great if it loves kids as much as Cicero does. I think they know that whatever breed they get could cause a problem for the breed -- but their girls health and their personal choice will override that fact, and should. They will get the breed they want and think is best for their family&#8230;just like we did&#8230;without meaning to cause a problem for the breed. I do not want to see puppy mills making $$$ on their decision, but I think each of us have to work the best we know how to stop puppy mills. 
I want to explain MY feeling about the girls getting their puppy. (1) After 3 children and 4 grandkids and many other small relatives -- I do think it's hard for children to understand 'wait'. When they have been told they 'earned' something, I think they want it. I can understand being 10..20..30..because I've been there. A 10 year old can't understand 20&#8230;40&#8230;because they have no idea of what parents are doing at times and are not able to understand the reason for some decisions. I heard Michelle say they had explained it to the children from the beginning and I feel sure they are fine with that being done - but I think the girls are really waiting for that day to arrive -- and that is a sad feeling for me because&#8230;..

(2) My feeling and thoughts are different from many people here on this issue because of us losing our son. Wait is not a good word in my book. If you can do something - say something - give something - then do it "today"&#8230;.because you may not be able to 5 or 6 months from now&#8230;or even tomorrow!! My grandson will be 15 on Sunday, but we took him out tonight for a birthday dinner so we could have special time with him. If nothing happens to DH or I, then we will be at his party on Sunday -- and if we can't, then he will have the memory of his birthday dinner tonight! I know most of you will not understand where I'm coming from&#8230;..and I'm truly happy that you don't. A friend was buried today that found out he had cancer 3 weeks ago&#8230;yes 3 weeks ago!! Nope, nobody can convince me waiting is a good thing if there is a possible way to do something good for a loved one 'today'.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree totally .. I lost my father to pancreatic cancer when he was 62 .. He lived a good life but he did have a bucket list and things he was never able to do as his disease progressed. One thing he wanted to do was to go to India and see the Taj Mahal but it was not to be .. 
Every year my husband and I have taken a trip and if things were hard financially somehow we would manage . I wanted to do as much as we could while we were still able to do it . 
I know I am off the thread but the point I had to make it when I lost Asta there was no way I wanted to wait another 10 months for a dog .. Just too much time without one of these little guys .. 
I know the Obamas have other priorities and I know that there children seem to be on the same page about waiting and the spring but .. 
Is this puppy really important to the family or is it just something promised that over time may be forgotten .. 
I know this is a challenging time for them . Puppies are not # 1 on his check list <<<
As to getting a Havanese - you are right they are darned cute .. adorable in fact I think they would do fine in the Whitehouse and everyone would want to be their nanny or walker for the day even those grumpy looking secret service guys .. If anyone can melt their hearts it has got to be a Havanese ...
It will be interesting to see how it all turns out in the end .. ? Will they get a puppy and live happily every after
Stay Tuned !!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Cosmosmom said:


> I lost my father to pancreatic cancer when he was 62 .. ..


:hug: My mom will be a 10 year survivor in Feb.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Dale and Cosmosmom, my deepest sympathy. 
Leeann, huge congrats to your mom!

Dale, I can't even begin to imagine your kind of pain, but I have sliver of understanding and completely agree. 
I will even go a step farther and say to people, take lots of pictures, videos and recording with peoples voices. There are terrific books available now that you can have parents or grandparents fill in for their children with personal memories.

With my own health situation, my memory often fails me, and having aids like videos means so much. Once it's too late, it's too late.

Not that I think everyone should rush into getting a puppy! lol :focus:


Beverly


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for the comments! Yes pictures and videos are worth more than gold....keep those cameras clicking!

I thought about something in the middle of the night. We need to let the Obamas know about blowing coat...toys all over the place....sticks and pinecones chewed into tiny pieces on every rug...rolling in stinky stuff....AND that they can "never" leave toilet paper in the bathrooms within reach...AND that even a staff of 100 can not catch a Hav that is RLH. ound: These things might make them mark a Hav off their list.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Absolutely points well made .. I definetly identify with the trying to catch a Havanese . Yesterday it was the battle of the wits with Cosmo .. I wanted him to go in the car and he would have none of it .. Not today thank you ...
He is just so clever and intuitive and yep I think he can read my mind .. 
You for got to mention the flossies and other chews that they might like .. 
ALso I hear they have very nice carpets in the White House and these dogs love their carpets .. 
Congratulations to your Mom..
I would have loved 10 more years with my Dad so he could have watched his grandchildren grow up ..


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Dale,
I have to agree with you on waiting. You truly never know. I had a brother die at 17,a brother die at 23 and my Dad died at 62 --13 days after being diagnosed with lung cancer. From a family full of death---I can assure you,we take nothing for granted. That is just the way we live. I think though till you lose a young person close to you,it is hard to understand...but advice from those of us who have lived it over and over again--don't waste time,enjoy each other,talk as much as you can,take time/make time.....you will never have the opportunity for another day like today.:grouphug:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*I agree completely about do it NOW do not put it off. My dear sister died in 97' at the age of 26 from a brain tumor and there are so many things I wish I could ask her about memories growing up etc and share the pain of our parents divorce (but that is selfish I know). All I have are memories that are fading.*


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

I thought it was irresponsible of Barbara to push for a Havanese in the White House. Whenever a breed is overexposed (remember "The Shaggy Dog"? a few years ago...The Beardie people were very upset) , it leads to overbreeding, backyard breeders trying to make a quick buck and many homeless dogs in shelters. When people breed without regard to the Breed standard or Health testing, bad things happen to the breed


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I do not think she thought of it in those terms .. 
SHe has a dog she loves and just wanted this breed added to the list of dogs to be considered .


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree, I am sure that she didnt think it through along those lines. She loves her Hav - as we do ours, and likes to share - just like we do!! We ALL are MHS enablers


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I know I am definetly one those ..


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> Thanks for the comments! Yes pictures and videos are worth more than gold....keep those cameras clicking!
> 
> I thought about something in the middle of the night. We need to let the Obamas know about blowing coat...toys all over the place....sticks and pinecones chewed into tiny pieces on every rug...rolling in stinky stuff....AND that they can "never" leave toilet paper in the bathrooms within reach...AND that even a staff of 100 can not catch a Hav that is RLH. ound: These things might make them mark a Hav off their list.


To me, the most important thing is making sure Malia is not allergic to the puppy. I am definitely allergic to Cuba. it is not as bad as say a lab, but I am doing allergy shots. I first thought it was possible to get a dog when I doggysat a Yorkie. She bothered me only when I started to rub my eyes. Cuba, I have a slight reaction even brushing him. I am getting used to it and again, I am hoping allergy shots make all my symptoms go away...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I've never seen Cha Cha but Barbara Walters has a special on ABC with the Obamas. I wonder if Cha Cha was there?? Will we see her?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I think most of us are on the same page. Does anyone know where BW got her hav, is it from health tested parents, etc?


From one of the breeders that posts to the show forum list but I don't remember her name. I think most people who talk on that list are pretty much on the same page about health testing.....but that's a guess.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, that settled that. BW showed part of her interview with Obama and tried to talk him into a Havanese and he said it sounded like a yappy dog and he wants a big dog.
No White House Hav


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Here is a new article where Barbara talks to the Obama's about Cha Cha.

http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/President44/Story?id=6329959&page=1


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

This made me wonder, are Havs really yappy?

Cuba is not yappy at all. The only time he barks is when we are walking an he encounters another dog and sometimes a person (or if he hears a strange noise in the house). When we meet other dogs or people, I usually tell him no bark and he stops.

With the noises, I know he is just being "protective" and I usually humor him even if it means going to the door and showing him nothing is there.

I thought yappiness was a training thing. There are two malteses in my neighborhood and they are horrible. The owner says stop or whatever, but they do not listen. Cuba usually listens...

Hope


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Some Havs ARE yappy. I've met one or two that are. The large majority though, including Kubrick, are not. I do think some of it is training... if you give your dog attention when it barks, it will bark for attention. Some dogs are just more vocal, though, and it can't be helped. Kubrick will bark only at noises outside and if he ever barks for attention (he's only ever done this a couple of times), I ignore him and/or take longer to do whatever it is he wants, so he stops. Also, he has a much deeper bark than other small dogs, so even when he does bark, it doesn't "sound" yappy. But that's different with each dog, I think, as some Havs have high-pitched barks, and others don't.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Cosmo is a barker - no doubt about it .. To him it is communication .. HE is better than he used to be but whenever he getts annoyed or frustraed he will bark to let me know it ..
He does the normal doorbell barking . His buddy Ahnold barks but he waits for Cosmo to go first - except on walks and then he becomes the louder barker when he encounters a dog he does not know .. 
Asta did not bark as much .. He was easier to shush I would say No BArk and he would stop ..
Cosmo looks at you as if to say why I wanted your attention and I got it .


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm thankful Tucker doesn't bark, or hardly ever. I could count on my hands the number of times he's barked. I get headaches from noise, so that was one of the points I searched out on the Havanese. AFTER I got him, I found a couple of references to Havs barking that had me worried...but he's always been good.

He does alert and growl at people walking by, though, which I want for an "alarm."

Sheri


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi is a barker. When he wants something, he barks to get your attention. It's his way of communicating with his humans. He'll even bark at Shelby when he wants to play. Shelby doesn't bark much. She will bark when she wants to play. They both bark when someone is outside, like the mailman.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

As to my two, Dash barks more than Dora barks. But I would say he is very vocal as his mommy was. I taught him to bark with a word first and with moving my fingers now. Now Belle my maltese is a CONSTANT barker. While I guess some people don't like it, I think barking dogs have a lot more personality. Belle has many many different barks but a busy place like the WH might not be a good place for a barker  Belle does have a quiet command, I just rarely use it unless I can't prove to her what she is focusing on is okay.

I think Obama needs to come run agility with Dash, he will feel more manly about Havanese!!!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

that is the reason have boys .. I had a large dog before and when I told my husband I wanted a Havanese a smaller dog I could tell he was unsure about the breed ..
I did not need to worry - after a period of adjustment he has definetly come around and he loves the breed and he is very proud of his boys !!
I must admit that they do not get dressed up the way Tulip does - no hair bows and they always have a puppy cut but he thinks they are fine the way the are ..


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Here is the part of the interview about Cha Cha Cha, BW's havanese:


----------

